# Ridgid Router Combo R2390



## homebrewer27 (Jun 30, 2006)

Greetings, I'm a beginning woodworker and am in the market for a router combo kit to start out. I've decided on a 2 HP class model kit with a plunge and fixed base. The only problem now is which one...

Anyway, I was in my local HD today and got a chance to handle their Ridgid R2390. It felt pretty good in my hands and I like the lifetime service warranty. However, I'm a bit reluctant based on the dearth of real world reviews and information about this one.

Does anyone have any real world experience with this one? I also like the feel of the Hitachi combo at another store so, rather than gamble, I may just go with that one. It's a few bucks cheaper too.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Rob. My personal choice is the Bosch 1617 combo kit. I like the feel of it better than others I have tried. This is not to say it is the right choice for you. Only you will know which is the most comfortable for you. As far as the Hitachi, make sure you are talking apples and apples. The KM12SC is the single speed combo, the KM12VS is the soft start/variable speed version. Both sets come with guide bushings. The component most likely to fail in any electrical application is an IC chip. For this reason I prefer to use the standard on / off switch version. You can buy a larger aftermarket speed controler (which should stand up better) on sale for as little as $14. Since we have recently seen the KM12SC for as little as $89 at Amazon.com I must recomend this as a super value. Reported prices on the KM12VS seem to average around $167, still a good value for your money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rob 
Just my 2 cents...
I would back off the Ridgid, do a search on Froogle.com and you will not see one come up that should tell you something.
And I do like Riggid power tools,I have a 12" chop saw that's great but they are not strong in routers..not say you will have a problem with it BUT.

Hitachi combo is not to bad but it's so dam ugly ( displeasing/repulsive to the eye) 
I guess I should define "dam ugly" It looks like it could be a 1920 vacuum cleaner motor or maybe a 1950's malt mixer motor that they used to make into a router motor,if you recall they are green also.

I do like the Porter Cable, it's not ugly hahahahahahahaha  and you can get many add on items for it unlike the other routers and you can get them at just about any hardware store or HomeDepot outlets or Rockler stores that should tell you something.

Many of this forum like the Bosch routers but it's not my cup of tea...but that's just my 2 cents.

Good Luck with your hunt 
Bj


----------



## homebrewer27 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Unproven, but a good deal...*

Bj, I kind of like the look of the Hitachi.  

As far as the Ridgid combo goes, I think it's only been out for a couple of months and they may be ramping up production which would explain their absence on froogle and the auctions. Their lifetime service warranty sounds too nice and, although I don't own any Ridgid tools, one of my friends swears by his and has great luck with them. Still, I don't like a non-proven model.

Before I buy, I'll try to handle as many as possible. aniceone2hold, the Bosch is definitely one that I want to get a hands on experience with since I really love Bosch tools.

I can get 10% off at HD this weekend so the Ridgid set would only cost $180. 

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I am the major person pushing the hitachi router here and if you look up KM12VC using the seach feature here you will find a lot of post from me asking for people to at least look at the hitachi before making a purchase.

I own three of them and love them...... even the green color! The 5 year warranty is nice too but it is better if nothing goes wrong and so far so good with mine, not even a recall.

If you like it well enough to buy it then go to amazon where they are $178.93 with free shipping and if you order though July 4th they have 10% off makes it $161.04. You can also check ebay and other places and might find an even better price.

If you have any questions feel free to pm me or post here in the next couple of days... got a trip coming up so sooner is better.

Ed


----------



## GRTriever (Apr 8, 2006)

Got the Ridgid... love it. 'nuff said. :sold: 

Seriously, I looked around for 3 or 4 months before I bought my last router, and couldn't pass up the R2930 after I found one and got a chance to handle it. We'll see how well it holds up in the long run, but my first impressions are very favorable. With what's included in that kit, for $180 it's hard to go wrong.

Regards,

GR


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I went hunting today. The 2nd HD I stopped at had one of the Ridgid combo kits in the box. I like the clear base plate which accepts PC style guide bushings, the led's to illuminate the bit area are a good idea. The lighted plug on the power cord is a good reminder to always unplug before changing bits. I wonder about using magnesium for the motor housing and bases. Bosch used this method and changed to aluminum because of a corrosion issue. I didn't get to check out the feel of the unit since it is still boxed, and I suggest anyone considering buying does that before handing over the cash.
A thought on "Lifetime" parts and service: This is only good for the lifetime of the company. Having seen PC / Delta fall to B&D after a 60 year run is enough to make you wonder. Ridgid's limited retailers is expanding, but I would feel better if they were available everywhere.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello , hav'nt posted in a while but I trust and respect the opinions of my fellow woodworkers on this forum. So after playing with the routers at Lowes for quite some time (green is my favorite color) I purchased the Hitachi combo kit at Rockler tonight(thanks for all the info Ed). They have the variable speed kit on sale now for $150. But as I also believe the variable speed is just one more thing to go wrong(thanks Mike) I ordered the single speed kit on sale for $120 delivered(I allready have a speed control). Now my PC 9690 ,which has served me well, will go on Ebay tomorrow to help finance the new purchase 18243015


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

it probably is too early to tell on the ridgid router, but don't fault it becuse people aren't sellng it on ebay yet or haven't had a chance to rate it online somewhere. it's their (ridgid's) first router, and it's only been available a few months. I've seen only one online review and it was more of a summary of features and not an in depth review. I'm sure those will be coming along shortly.

I will say that with the clear base, light, and included vacuum attachments ($30+ for my PC) it presents quite a deal, at least on paper. It came out 1 month after I bought my PC 690vs package- otherwise I would have looked hard at it for the same money. I've had to make my own clear subbase and I'm still trying to figure out dust control...

sure the lifetime warranty is only as good as the company behind it, but with an increasing number of tools in increasing areas (construction, pneumatics, woodworking) I'll bet they'll be around at least longer than the standard 1 year warranty on anything else.

I don't work for ridgid, I've just been very happy with their tools.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The August 2006 issue of Workbench magazine is devoted to routers. The R2390 made it to the cover. Neat plans for a router and accessory storage box plus other goodies. Well worth the $5.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
How did the routers come out in the test they ran ??
"the best tool and best value"

-------------
Special Router Issue!
Over 20 pages devoted to the most versatile tool in the shop. 
Whether you want to build a sturdy router “job box”, get better results on your router table, or check out the hottest new plunge routers and cutting-edge bits, this issue has it all.

TOOL REPORTS

Tool Test: 
10 “Big” Plunge Routers
If you’re looking for a router that can do it all, these plunge routers have the power and precision to fill the bill. 
We put 10 of them through their paces to find the best tool and best value.

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/wb000-toc.html

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Editors choice went to the Bosch 1619EVS. This is based on excellent dust collection, longest plunge stroke, largest base opening and overall performance. Top value went to Worx WT600K, and this is based on LIST price and that is not a very realistic way to choose. I suspect you will pay list price of $199 for the Worx where as the Triton TRC0001 which has a list price of $330 actually sells for $199 on Amazon. Remember I said the new Ridgid made the cover? It did. And it has a photo on the article about building the router storage chest. Not a single word published about it. A very nice bonus is included in this issue courtesy of PC, a removeable chart showing how to use 1/4" and 1/2" roundover bits plus a 1/2" core box bit to create 17 different moldings. This is going on my shop wall. They included a good article with all the table mounted routing basics and a plan for a nice drill press table. Again, this is $5 well spent.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Ridgid Router Combo R2390 has one major design flaw. The holes for the Parallel Fence don’t go all the way through.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

aniceone2hold said:


> Editors choice went to the Bosch 1619EVS. This is based on excellent dust collection, longest plunge stroke, largest base opening and overall performance. Top value went to Worx WT600K, and this is based on LIST price and that is not a very realistic way to choose. I suspect you will pay list price of $199 for the Worx where as the Triton TRC0001 which has a list price of $330 actually sells for $199 on Amazon. Remember I said the new Ridgid made the cover? It did. And it has a photo on the article about building the router storage chest. Not a single word published about it. A very nice bonus is included in this issue courtesy of PC, a removeable chart showing how to use 1/4" and 1/2" roundover bits plus a 1/2" core box bit to create 17 different moldings. This is going on my shop wall. They included a good article with all the table mounted routing basics and a plan for a nice drill press table. Again, this is $5 well spent.


Mike,

I have the 1619 EVS and love it. Changing bits above the table is a breeze and the spring defeat works good. Also the adjust for the bit is very easy to operate even for very small adjustments. It has handled everything I have ran through it so far and I am finding more and more uses for router work on the table.The largest bit I have turned so far is the reversible glue joint bit and it was a piece of cake. I actually had to slow it down a little compared to when I was running my 1617. My next project coming up is raised panel doors so I will see how it does.


----------



## homebrewer27 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad I held out. Amazon is selling brand new Hitachi KM12VC fixed/plunge combos on sale today for $119.77 with free Super Saver shipping. I couldn't pass up that deal and I'm sure the Hitachi will be a great first router setup.

I like the feel of the Ridgid combo, but I'm skittish of untested items. I spend way too much time checking things out before I buy anymore, but I get a lot less lemons that way.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## gtofan (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the 2390 also and the small amount of time I have spent I have been pleased. It is very powerful, smooth and works in a table well. I do wish the fence holes did go to the other side for stability but I have the PC fence and I have not had any problems running rabbets or straight cuts. In the table with a little practice the bits are easy to change above the table, the collet lock can be tricky to hold the first few times in the table but I have not had any problems. Here's a few pics:


----------



## joseph f (Aug 25, 2006)

i have never had my hands on the ridged . the portacable kits i looked at all had a lot of wiggle in the plunge setup ,way more then i consider acceptable .the bosch had less but still did wiggle ,dewalts had none . 
i am not sure from this thread why you are shy of the ridged .when i went searching for my last brad i got the ridged ,it was hands down the best ,and borrowed and used both sencos,dewalt ,pasload ,,, looked at others .anyway point is they made a good tool .also have the ridged 12v ,it replaced two models of bosch ,the ridged has been a big improvement .


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The reason some of us are not recommending the Ridgid router is a simple one: it has no proven track record. The router is made in China like Harbor Freights routers which are junk. This is not to say the Ridgid appears flawed. I saw one in the box at HD, none on display. This generates the question in my mind: If Ridgid tools are made in China where production costs are the lowest in the world, why do their tools cost more than American made brands? There is only one answer to that: unreasonable profit margins. You are welcome to pay them, I choose not to.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

*My 1 cent*

I’m not the kind that would defend any tool made in china or any third world by any manufacturer including Dewalt, Bosch, PC and Hitachi before track record. Even the big name people are making their tools in Malaysia and Mexico and still charging few hundred for these same routers that used to be made in Germany, Switzerland and Japan.

Having said that, friend of mine who has absolutely no router experience purchased one of these Ridgid routers and asked my to check it out for him.
First you have 90 days to test it and return it if you are not happy and it also has life time warranty if you decide to keep it. As far as testing goes, router bit was dead on accurate as in perpendicular to base in both the plunge and regular base.

That is more than I can say about some of the brand name routers out there.
Sure it does not have the perfect Balance of Original DW625 or smoothness or all the features of new 1619EVS or quietness of Fein router. But then you don’t have to mortgage the house to buy it either. Currently, Fein is the only router made in Germany and it’s over 300.00 and you don’t get any thing with it. When you buy the extras that usually come with other routers, you end up in 500.00 range.

Right now the best overall router is Bosch1619EVS as far as features I’m not sure where they are being made. The Bosch page says USA. Hummmm, like that has happened in the last 15 years. It still doesn’t have the perfect low center of gravity Switz made DW625 had before they changed the base and start making them somewhere else. But it’s as close to a perfect all around router as you can get these days. and it most defiantly will be my next Router. 
If you’re going to own one router, it should be 1619EVS. Second goes to Hitachi M12v at one half the price or less but it is made in Malaysia and I went through 2 before I got one that wasn’t defective in a minor way.
It is dead on accurate and powerful. I call it brute force with no refinement.
I lovz it.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

homebrewer27 said:


> Greetings, I'm a beginning woodworker and am in the market for a router combo kit to start out. I've decided on a 2 HP class model kit with a plunge and fixed base. The only problem now is which one...
> 
> Anyway, I was in my local HD today and got a chance to handle their Ridgid R2390. It felt pretty good in my hands and I like the lifetime service warranty. However, I'm a bit reluctant based on the dearth of real world reviews and information about this one.
> 
> ...


Rob,
Just do a Google search on Ridgid router, there are several reviews out there. (Sorry, I tried to insert the links, and had trouble ...)

I've got several Ridgid tools, and very happy with all. I was going to buy a Makita miter saw, and a contractor friend advised me to look at Ridgid.

One nice thing about the Ridgid router -- it is Porter-Cable compatible, so you can use PC accessories.

Once I get some sawdust coming out of it, I'll post my review of it. Also, HD has it on sale now for $169 - -a great buy.

For thjose complaining that it comes from China, so do 90% of the tools we buy. Guess where Powermatic equipment is made -- CHINA! Some stuff is crap, some is excellent.

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, this post was made before the Ridgid was widely available. Several people I have spoken with have said nice things about them. They have about doubled the amount of distributors they have since this was first posted. I look forward to trying one; after all, that is the only fair way to rate it's performance.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> Lee, this post was made before the Ridgid was widely available. Several people I have spoken with have said nice things about them. They have about doubled the amount of distributors they have since this was first posted. I look forward to trying one; after all, that is the only fair way to rate it's performance.


Yep, you are right -- gotta watch when things were posted. I'll have to admit that although I read the two reviews, I just had this feeling it would be a great tool, based on the feel, and the fact that lately I've become the "poster boy" for Ridgid! (With the exception of getting the 13" DeWalt planer -- what a sweet machine!)

Hopefully I'll post some favorable comments on the router, after I have a chance to really put it to test. Or, I'll be sharing my recipe for "Humble Pie" with all of you ...

 

Lee


----------



## jesselearns (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi mighty wood workers
I have the ridgid 2900 kit it works well, but it seems that ridgid has no accesory. My kit has vacum attachtments but I wonder if I will have a hard time finding things that will fit it. I did find brass guides for my dove tail jig and that gives me hope. I do live my router. I see that it cut nice and the lighted area makes it nice.

Jesse


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jesse

Some of the PC accesory will work in/on the Ridgid R2930
Like the edge guide.

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8085

ridgid R2930

R2900 motor, R2910 fixed base, R2920 plunge base, 2 wrenches, centering tool and pin, T-handle wrench, ¼-in and ½-in collet assemblies, 2 vacuum attachments, heavy duty contractor bag and operator’s manual


----------



## Iron Man (Feb 20, 2008)

*Which Router plate did you use?*

Hi, I was wondering which plate you used for your router. I have a 2390 and I love it. I want to drop it into a table but am not sure which plate to buy for compatability/durability. Any help would be much appreciated and thanks a lot!!




gtofan said:


> I have the 2390 also and the small amount of time I have spent I have been pleased. It is very powerful, smooth and works in a table well. I do wish the fence holes did go to the other side for stability but I have the PC fence and I have not had any problems running rabbets or straight cuts. In the table with a little practice the bits are easy to change above the table, the collet lock can be tricky to hold the first few times in the table but I have not had any problems. Here's a few pics:


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> I also believe the variable speed is just one more thing to go wrong


Variable speed is a must have on a router. different size bits require different speeds.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums ironman.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Mar 8, 2008)

I have one of the RIGID router sets and it is a nice piece, but it is not my favorite of the several I own. I read through the entire thread and didn't even see it mentioned. The Milwaulkee Body-Grip is my "go-to" unit. 
I bought the RIGID for the multiple-base kit. It's mostly for the plunge base. I don't use a plunge router very often, but it works fine for me.


----------



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone remember when RIGID brand was mostly the trusted tools known to plumbers, and pipe fitters? Well now it's giving the the Dewalt's and others a run for the market share on all kinds of tools out there.

I've worked for Home Depot over a year now, and the best I can say is it's all about the "VENDOR". What I mean to say is that it's what the vendor want's to promote is dictated by a manufacturer as to what cool power tools we see, and where.

Now in the case of the Rigid Router Combo (Yea I own one, and even mounted it to a Ryobi router table!), The deal is not a bad investment. Variable speed, two different sets of collets(1/4" & 1/2"), guide pin, plunge or stationary base, light that even shines through the tinted vaccum bit saftey cover on the Ryobi table, 2 wrenches, but only need one when loosening the collet because of the push button motor rotation lock, side band strap release for fast adustment in depth + the fine adjustment screw, and last but not least! The Life time warranty on parts, and service!

I use mine darn near every day, and of course there is always the true method of useing any router of choice. Don't try to cut the deep groove in one pass, take baby steps!
Also Home Depot stores are every where! Even in Mexico, and Canada these days as well as the US, and they are always running tool sales!
Go Oranange in tools and shopping experience!


----------

